
Ask HN: Recommend me a linux compatible laptop - jsaundersdev
Looking for a new laptop. I do full stack development so needs to be powerful. I would prefer a laptop that supports a dock that I can plug in and use it to power 3 monitors (2 1440p Display port monitors and 1 1080p hdmi, will upgrade to another 1440p soon) and run ubuntu or mint. Would like to stay under 2500 if possible. I haven&#x27;t looked at laptops since I got my last MBP but want to go full linux and hate the lack of dock and ports for MBP
======
Finnucane
~3 years ago I bought a nice laptop from Mythlogic that runs pretty well with
Mint (or at least now that the kernel has caught up with the hardware!). If I
were shopping again now I'd buy from them again. I think their current lineup
has something that might suit:

[https://www.mythlogic.com/2017_Models/deimos1616.php](https://www.mythlogic.com/2017_Models/deimos1616.php)

They'll preinstall Ubuntu, and there's a wide variety of build options.

------
mtmail
See also "Ask HN: Best Laptop for Developers Right Now?"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13949489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13949489))
from two months ago

------
benchaney
In my experience most computers support Linux pretty well now a days. Docks
are a lot more hit or miss. I would recommend focusing on finding a dock that
is explicitly Linux compatible, a choosing a computer to match it.

